# chevy engine in a 280zx?



## Mizugori (Dec 4, 2004)

here's a quote from someone talking about putting an engine into an engine-less 280zx

"Using the small block Chevy is a relatively common upgrade, as it weighs the same as the I6, but sits farther back and lower, for much better weight distribution and handling, and considerably more power for very little money. A flat 6 won't work without huge amounts of cutting. I've seen numerous V6 conversions, too, from the Nissan ones to Buick Grand National turbo V6s. I've seen an early Z with the Nissan V8 in it, but that engine is HUGE and expensive."

so here's a question, is he right? anyone know what he's talking about b/c he was on a different forum and i can't seem to get in touch with him. what engine specifically did he mean and any ideas how much horsepower it would put out? an '83 280zx apparently only gives about 130-140 so id like to see what options there are to speed it up.

thanks!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

He was talking about a Small Block 350.


----------



## Mizugori (Dec 4, 2004)

okay, how much do they go for? and where should i look for one? what cars come with those stock?

thanks a lot!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I can get a carbed 350 for 750 bucks new


----------



## Mizugori (Dec 4, 2004)

how much used? what about for a ford 5.0L ? (new/used)


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

MSA has an entire swap kit. This is a really common swap. If you would take 1 minute to use www.google.com you would find all the information needed.


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

once again, i will refer a transplant wanting newbie to Hybridz.org

On their site i found alot of usefull information about the various swaps that have been performed with the Zs


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

You can also get parts/info at v8s10.com . They handle v8 conversion kits/info for several vehicles including Z cars.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> MSA has an entire swap kit. This is a really common swap. If you would take 1 minute to use www.google.com you would find all the information needed.


Yeah you can pretty much get a V8 swap kit for just about any car, including Porsches, that also retains the original trans and drivetrain.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I have a picture somewhere of a 79 911 with a 350 chevy in it that I will have to find......it was really sick

Somewhere on cardomain there is a guy with a couple Z31s with 350 chevys in them.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> I have a picture somewhere of a 79 911 with a 350 chevy in it that I will have to find......it was really sick
> 
> Somewhere on cardomain there is a guy with a couple Z31s with 350 chevys in them.



It sounds cool but why unless the 911 was a 4 cyl or something crappy like that.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

It was a 4 cylinder


Hey man, why not shoot for the moon and put a ford 7.3L International turbo diesel motor in it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> It was a 4 cylinder
> 
> 
> Hey man, why not shoot for the moon and put a ford 7.3L International turbo diesel motor in it!!!!!!!!!


Wrong. The 924/944 was a 4 cylinder car. The 911s only ever had flat 6s.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Oh yeah.........oops-- I was thinking that, but then again- I forgot

It was still killer........I will have to find the picture for you guys


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Flat six? Horizontally apposed?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Flat six? Horizontally apposed?


Yessir. Just like the Scooby engine, but with 6 cylinders. And I think Porsche did it first......


----------

